# The “JackKnife” By S4Gear



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

The “JackKnife”
By S4Gear

I have tried several ways to film my shooting and sometimes for me it is just too much equipment, mounting and fidgeting with stuff. Introduced at the 2012 ATA Show in Columbus, Ohio was the new JackKnife phone holder from S4Gear, makers of innovative and practical products that assist bowhunters while in the field.
This bracket mounts on your quiver mount but, still allows a quiver to be mounted on it, then adjusts to any smart phone capable of taking video. With a culture wanting it “immediately” you can have your video “immediately” and up load immediately to social media “immediate” on the spot with no waiting except for the upload. 
The JackKnife is very well constructed of high impact durable plastic which helps aide in its virtually weightless frame. Able to be adjusted to any position and allows for secure containment of most phones so, no worries about your camera or cell phone moving around or falling out. 
Not only is this made for phones that have capability of videoing but also accommodates some of the new slim sport cameras as well and the one I tried was the Kodak Burton Edition.
This is a great aide to watching how you shoot, shot placement and much more and you can utilize this while still using other video equipment. The JackKnife just adds to your array of shot footage.
To check out and get more information on the other great products from S4Gear go to www.S4Gear.com 

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

